# Getting the most from an existing U/G conduit



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Big question. For now I'll just agree with one part. In 1" PVC the 
max wires allowed by 2015 OESC. 

- 3 x #4 plus one #8 600V R90 

Used tables 16B, 10A, & 9C. 
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Reconsider 1st answer. Rather than run a bond with the other 3 wires,
ground the sub-panel with a plate at the garage. With no bond
in the PVC you'll have room for 3 x #3 600V R90's 
Used tables 10A, & 9C. 
P&L


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Reconsider 1st answer. Rather than run a bond with the other 3 wires,
> ground the sub-panel with a plate at the garage. With no bond
> in the PVC you'll have room for 3 x #3 600V R90's
> Used tables 10A, & 9C.
> P&L


I didn't think that was allowed.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you getting a permit and inspection?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't see an issue with using an upsized LB with reducer. And I don't see an issue with putting in #6 underground and upsizing at both ends to use the 75°C rating as you suggest.

If it was my house and I wasn't getting it inspected and especially since it's temporary, I would put in whatever sized conductors I felt comfortable with regardless of fill tables.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

AK_sparky said:


> I didn't think that was allowed.


10-208(1)(a)grounding electrodes at main and sub-panel
10-208(1)(b)grounding extended to sub-panel with a bond 

method (b) is not allowed for buildings with livestock.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

PlugsAndLights said:


> 10-208(1)(a)grounding electrodes at main and sub-panel
> 10-208(1)(b)grounding extended to sub-panel with a bond
> 
> method (b) is not allowed for buildings with livestock.


Cool. I don't do the type of work where I ever run across this. I always thought it was (b) allowed everywhere, and as an exception (a) was allowed for livestock. Glad to learn a bit more about code I never use 

As for the OP: I would in that case definitely just run 3 conductors and put in a ground plate at the sub panel.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I did a panel change and service upgrade once using the existing 1" conduit. It was nicely installed and the stucco was covering all the screws on the two hole straps.

I work by myself and it was a bit of a bear but I actually think the #6 I pulled out of the conduit was larger than the newer #3 I replaced it with.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Why are other DIY posts by engineers closed by the mods, but this one is allowed to stay open?

Where is the consistency in the enforcement of the forum rules?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nom Deplume said:


> Why are other DIY posts by engineers closed by the mods, but this one is allowed to stay open?
> 
> Where is the consistency in the enforcement of the forum rules?


There is no consistency.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Nom Deplume said:


> Why are other DIY posts by engineers closed by the mods, but this one is allowed to stay open?
> 
> Where is the consistency in the enforcement of the forum rules?


I'm guessing because this one sounds like he knows what he's talking about and from his post, it seems like he has experience in the field.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

AK_sparky said:


> I'm guessing because this one sounds like he knows what he's talking about and from his post, it seems like he has experience in the field.


Just because he sounds like he knows what he it talking about, doesn't mean he can actually install the work correctly.

I guess the forum rules don't apply to everyone here, especially first time posters. :no:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Ssshhhhhh, don't wake the Mods.....:sleeping:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Nom Deplume said:


> Just because he sounds like he knows what he it talking about, doesn't mean he can actually install the work correctly.
> 
> I guess the forum rules don't apply to everyone here, especially first time posters. :no:


Technically you are in violation of the rules:



> *2b*. Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be reported using the "Report Post" button.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Nom Deplume said:


> Just because he sounds like he knows what he it talking about, doesn't mean he can actually install the work correctly.
> 
> I guess the forum rules don't apply to everyone here, especially first time posters. :no:


Well, he's an engineer, so lets hope he doesn't put the tools on :laughing:
Seriously though ... There are a few engineers on here that help us out, and very much appreciated :thumbsup:
He seems to know what he's doing .. I think that separates him from a DYer


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

